# Review - Ioncoat Naviwax



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

Following on from this thread...

Review - Prima Amigo + Menzerna Power Lock

Now im not a sealant man, and as good as the Amigo + PowerLock looked after a wash, i just had to layer a carnauba

Thinking about what to test next, i decided on my Ioncoat Naviwax

I bought it off ebay UK for around AUD $60 bucks landed - which isnt alot considering you get about the same amount of wax as FK1000

The tin is huge! Though it is somewhat deceiving as enclosed within is its own sponge applicator. Directions are to dampen the sponge app and WOWO. Initially the sponge app felt a bit coarse, but did soften in water and proved to work perfectly with this wax

Note! All pics are off my iphone and are completely unedited. I was so impressed with the finish, i decided to take crappy iphone pics to show just how good it looks.... if that makes sense

Ok so time to prep the pad. Dampen and rotate 2 times in the tub. This is definitely not a fragrance'd wax, those who are familiar with Colly waxes will recognise the carnauba/chemical odour. Its not over powering like 476S feels at times, but is there with you throughout the detail










By dampening the pad, the wax does spread very far, though you cant go any further than one panel at a time before the pad dries out and starts to grip the paint. On the rear quarters i split them in two along the body crease line. Ring the pad out in a bucket of water and keep going. Total time taken was around 25 mins










Wiping the wax off reminds me of RBOE. The mf grips on initial swipe, but then it's carnauba business as usual. Not quite one swipe Lusso/Vic Red/Blackfire MS easy, but nowhere near as fussy as the Colly waxes in terms of having to worry about applying thin or leaving it on the paint too long

The finish left behind is very impressive. For some reason i was expecting a 476S/915 style finish (mainly due to the smell, price and durability claims) but this far exceeds them

It has definitely added that carnauba depth the PowerLock was lacking and hasnt appeared to mute it's high clarity/reflections at all. This particular version of Naviwax is deigned for dark colours, and it shows in the depth it has added - and does prove you dont need a heavy montan tinted wax to achieve a deep black finish (ie; my Crystal Noir testing)

Driving home on a very sunny day, the wax feels like it has done a zymol trick and melted into the paint. The gloss is definitely improved and there is a deep black liquid shimmer over the paint i havent seen since applying Lusso Oro over CK RMG/VMG

Pics are immediately after app. On reading this wax's sheeting party trick, i wet one panel and was blown away, the sheeting is the best ive ever seen, im talking literally a dry panel. Next wash ill have to video it and update this thread then
































































.......a JDM wax for a JDM car


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good! Nice review too.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Please do update us on the durability and beading/sheeting properties as it gets old


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the naviwax and it's fantastic.

It's very easy to apply and gives a great finish. I would say I can get about 4 months protection before it needs waxing again.

The beading is absolutely fantastic! I will try and upload a pic to show everyone. 

The naviwax cost me £35 and got some really nice microfibre cloths with it aswell. 

It's definitely worth the money.


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry about quality of the picture, it was took on my old iPhone.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice review as always bud!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice review :thumb: Just i want to know If Naviwax can sheet water faster and beat zymol !









.


----------



## ESSO (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice review and good product


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Great review, was wondering also about this wax, as i was gonna apply the lighter version to my silver car, looks awesome, will have to buy a pot:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Nice review :thumb: Just i want to know If Naviwax wax can sheet water faster and beat zymol !


Zymol vintage has great sheeting properties but I think the best I've seen for sheeting is swissvax shield!

Naviwax looks great nice review.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Nice review :thumb: Just i want to know If Naviwax wax can sheet water faster and beat zymol !


it will be VERY close dude

wait till i post the video over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Zymol vintage has great sheeting properties but I think the best I've seen for sheeting is swissvax shield!
> 
> Naviwax looks great nice review.


I agree with you by some videos the Swissvax Shield looks sheet similar Zymol Concours and maybe better . 
but what about Vintage did you try it?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one fella, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I agree with you by some videos the Swissvax Shield looks sheet similar Zymol Concours and maybe better .
> but what about Vintage did you try it?


Yes I had vintage on one side of my car and whilst its a lovely wax and sheets water like nothing I've seen its pretty expensive


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

update!!

ive been testing durability of this one coat of naviwax for 7 weeks now and its still going very strong

ive washed the car 4 times since application, and left the car for 3 weeks without washing during which we had record spring rainfall followed by scorching aussie sun

there are absolutely no water spots on the paint and the finish still looks as good as the day i applied it. Im very impressed with this wax, and has to be the only wax ive used so far that hasnt left water spots under our harsh aussie sun

beading /sheeting is only slightly down compared to the first wash but still better than most waxes fresh out of the tub

now the vids as promised... i used my iphone4 and not sure why the vid is so narrow

beading - hosing off pre-wash DP Xtreme Foam in WG Foam Gun



sheeting - after washing with lusso oro shampoo



drying - wet mf wiped across the panel shows no water spots at all



finish - dried with CG miracle. No QD used here, this is straight after washing with lusso oro shampoo


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

After 7 weeks the sheeting looks very strong ! and then you applied Lusso oro again , you can't control your self :lol:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> After 7 weeks the sheeting looks very strong ! and then you applied Lusso oro again , you can't control your self :lol:


no nasser, i mean lusso oro shampoo

that is straight 7 week old naviwax - one coat!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

domino said:


> no nasser, i mean lusso oro shampoo
> 
> that is straight 7 week old naviwax - one coat!


After 7 weeks Your car still fresh like this with navi :doublesho touch the wood !
I thought you applied oro wax again !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Been sent some samples of this to evaluate, looks interesting.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

There's a planned Group buy on this if enough folk are interested, hope so as I fancy trying it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187877


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

ok we're onto *week 9* now

i hadnt washed the car since the vids at week 7. It went through 2 weeks of rain and very humid days. There was quite alot of visible water etching on the surface, so i didnt have high hopes










car was pre-rinsed with DP-Xtreme and washed with Lusso Autobathe. There is still plenty of beads on the top panels but they aren't as tight or uniform anymore




























the side panels aren't sheeting or beading well...i think it's about done here










while drying/running a wet MF over the paint, my fears were realised and there was some water spots etched on the paint. I later followed up with Clearkote's QD and it did clean up about half of them, but there are still quite a few water etchings, especially on the bonnet. They aren't bad enough to show up in my iphone pics, but they can be seen by the naked eye




























taking a step back after drying that finish still looks amazing, as good as it did on day 1, there is still plenty of depth and gloss





































so given the water spots, im calling this at 9 weeks. Wow, this wax has definitelty suprised and impressed me, especially for one coat WOWO app. The durability is the best ive seen from any wax, in fact no sealant ive used so far has resisted water spotting for this long. And the fact it's held onto its looks this long is amazing

looking forward to trying their ultimate wax now....once i correct that water etching


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great review and follow ups, ive used a test pot before and is good stuff but far far to many waxs and sealants at the minute.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

ok it's still raining and very humid/hot here and the top panels are still beading like a champ

but the bug is really biting now and i want to try my other colour charged wax autobrite blackmagic and compare it to crystal noir. I'll be one step correcting the paint with 106FF over the holidays, so it's a good opportunity for me to test it out. Will most likely use JW Prime carnauba to prep the paint, and see if it's strong enough to remove the water spots. I used to get good results from Polylack NanoClean years ago when paint cleaning my 350Z during winter, and afaik the Prime is also based on the same basic Klasse AIO formula


----------



## vincentlin (Sep 27, 2010)

Very impressive on the beading and durability !

There are various japanese waxes in Taiwan. It is easy to get one and the price is also cheap, most of them are around 5~10GBP (NT$200~500) and Ioncoat naviwax is about 8GBP.

I never use Ioncoat before since it is not a well-known brand so I usually skip them when I want to try some new wax. After reading this review I think I will give it a try next time.


----------



## Handers101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi domino. Quick question…

I also used the naviwax. Been pretty good so far. Came to wash the car tonight and it is covered in water spots. They look like the ones in your pics but the car is covered in them. It looks like a leopard. 

Are these water etchings? Would they need machining out?

I tried some srp by hand but no change. 

I can only assume there was something in the rain?!?

Thanks


----------

